# Been Having A Move Round!



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

This is how things look now.

Because we often make our coffee together it has worked out quite well using the end of the dresser for whichever grinder is in use, meaning we are not standing on one another's toes!


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

And the new addition to the Family had nothing to do with it at all







.

Jon.


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Must be so lovely to make coffee together in a well thought out space. Hubby generally just tries his best to keep out of my way (usually ending up even more in my way!!)


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Wow I turn away for a couple of weeks and Mildred has got more exotica in the kitchen!

Looks amazing.

Do you have different uses for each grinder Mildred? Oh my days it's like going to pebble beach concours d'elegance!


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

kennyboy993 said:


> Wow I turn away for a couple of weeks and Mildred has got more exotica in the kitchen!
> 
> Looks amazing.
> 
> Do you have different uses for each grinder Mildred? Oh my days it's like going to pebble beach concours d'elegance!


At the moment the conical is an ornament! I think the novelty of the flat will wear off before too long though. In fact we've just been saying we will swap them over tomorrow morning and give the conical a run. The HG-1 is decaf at present.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

How is the Flat V Conical doing have you tested.

Jony


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Does this mean the big step is obsolete?


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

joey24dirt said:


> Does this mean the big step is obsolete?


As if!! Why, I gave it a gentle stroke as I went to grind the beans just a moment ago


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

MildredM said:


> As if!! Why, I gave it a gentle stroke as I went to grind the beans just a moment ago


Haha feeling guilty  ah I think I spotted it up on the shelf


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Jony said:


> How is the Flat V Conical doing have you tested.
> 
> Jony


We haven't tested as such, not one then the other adequately to say really. We have had some amazing tasting coffee recently, shot after shot, and some have been particularily light roasts which I think suit the flat. But I can't recall thinking the conical wasn't delivering time after time either.

I think it would take a better man than me to take the two grinders, compare them and then offer their opinion based on taste in the cup.


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

MildredM said:


> We haven't tested as such, not one then the other adequately to say really. We have had some amazing tasting coffee recently, shot after shot, and some have been particularily light roasts which I think suit the flat. But I can't recall thinking the conical wasn't delivering time after time either.
> 
> I think it would take a better man than me to take the two grinders, compare them and then offer their opinion based on taste in the cup.


Can either grinder go coarse enough for filter?


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

fatboyslim said:


> Can either grinder go coarse enough for filter?


I expect so but you know me, no filter equipment


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

MildredM said:


> I expect so but you know me, no filter equipment


Would you be willing to have a play with the flat as coarse as it will go? You must have a cafetiere or something that you can use? The delicious lsol coffee should arrive on Friday for your experiments


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

MildredM said:


> I expect so but you know me, no filter equipment


I'm going to try putting an Aeropress filter in my portafilter, coursen the grind and use pre-infusion pressure to see if I can get a decent brew.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

fatboyslim said:


> Can either grinder go coarse enough for filter?


The flat definitely can


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

fatboyslim said:


> Can either grinder go coarse enough for filter?


And the Conical can.


----------



## cambosheff (Jan 1, 2016)

fatboyslim said:


> Can either grinder go coarse enough for filter?


Easily. For a couple of months whilst machine-less I used the flat for kalita/v60 and aeropress with no hassle swapping between methods.

It's a mightily impressive grinder.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

fatboyslim said:


> Would you be willing to have a play with the flat as coarse as it will go? You must have a cafetiere or something that you can use? The delicious lsol coffee should arrive on Friday for your experiments


After 25 odd years of drinking cafetière coffee I think I probably have the odd dozen hiding somewhere. Haven't dragged one out since I got my first Rocket though


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

That's a serious setup

Congratulations!


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

I tried to get a pic of the start of a shot but lack of light in a dark kitchen caused more than a little frustration (verging on a full scale tantrum)!


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Different lens . . .




























I think the ISO was 2500 by then.


----------



## Banjoman (Apr 18, 2017)

Cooo-ol







You'll be giving Reiss ideas for marketing shots!


----------



## iulianato (May 5, 2015)

MildredM said:


> I tried to get a pic of the start of a shot but lack of light in a dark kitchen caused more than a little frustration (verging on a full scale tantrum)!


This is really amazing. This complete neutral reflected background is unbelievable. Well done!


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

MildredM said:


> Why, I gave it a gentle stroke as I went to grind the beans just a moment ago


Cheeky


----------



## Big Pete (Mar 13, 2018)

Hi Mildred

first off, what a set up I am very impressed, now the big question, how do you like your OCD distribution tool, I have a cheap knock off and I love it, my budget could not stretch to the big bucks this commands.

cheers

Big Pete


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Big Pete said:


> Hi Mildred
> 
> first off, what a set up I am very impressed, now the big question, how do you like your OCD distribution tool, I have a cheap knock off and I love it, my budget could not stretch to the big bucks this commands.
> 
> ...


Thanks









The OCD is great! I not long ago sold a different, less costly version - it was pretty good too. In fact I'd have been hard pushed to tell the difference really.


----------



## Big Pete (Mar 13, 2018)

I have just looked at the monolith grinders on google, these are seriously cool, Titan flat would look great in my kitchen, want to swap for a 10 yr old Macap M4 Ha! Ha!


----------

